# Pure-FTPD - 530 Login authentication failed



## Philax (23. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend,

ich hab ein kleines Problem mit Pure-FTPD. Leider kann ich mich mit keinem User einloggen den ich anlege.

Das FTP-Protokoll gibt aus:

```
Antwort:	220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] [TLS] ----------
Antwort:	220-You are user number 1 of 50 allowed.
Antwort:	220-Local time is now 20:47. Server port: 21.
Antwort:	220-This is a private system - No anonymous login
Antwort:	220-IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.
Antwort:	220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.
Befehl:	USER XXXXX1
Antwort:	331 User XXXXX1 OK. Password required
Befehl:	PASS *******
Antwort:	530 Login authentication failed
Fehler:	Kritischer Fehler
Fehler:	Herstellen der Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen
```
Weis da jemand eine Lösung? Danke im Vorraus

P.S Neu Installation hta auch nichts gebracht

Mfg,
Philax


----------



## Till (23. Juni 2011)

Schalte debugging im pre-ftpd ein, dann versuch das login nochmal und poste die Fehlermeldungen die Du dazu im syslog bekommst.

How to enable verbose logging in pure-ftpd on Debian Linux « FAQforge


----------



## Philax (23. Juni 2011)

Viel steht da nicht, nur immer Logout und bla bla bla..

Aufällig war das

```
Jun 23 22:10:52 debian pure-ftpd: (XXXXt-dialin.net) [INFO] New connection from p5B0AD576.dip.t-dialin.net
Jun 23 22:10:52 debian pure-ftpd: (XXXXt-dialin.net) [ERROR] The SQL server seems to be down [Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)]
Jun 23 22:10:52 debian pure-ftpd: (XXXXt-dialin.net) [INFO] PAM_RHOST enabled. Getting the peer address
Jun 23 22:10:58 debian pure-ftpd: (XXXXt-dialin.net) [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [uk_media1]
Jun 23 22:10:59 debian pure-ftpd: (XXXXt-dialin.net) [INFO] Logout.
```
Edit: http://nopaste.info/32cc1df2b2.html


----------



## Philax (24. Juni 2011)

hmm... hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Till (27. Juni 2011)

Prüf mal ob Du auch den richtigen Usernamen inkl. Prefix verwendest, so wie er in der Liste der FTP User steht.


----------



## Laubie (27. Juni 2011)

Zitat von Philax:


> Aufällig war das
> 
> ```
> Jun 23 22:10:52 debian pure-ftpd: (XXXXt-dialin.net) [ERROR] The SQL server seems to be down [Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)]
> ```


Denke, das ist das Problem. wenn pureftpd keinen zugang zur Datenbank bekommt, kann es auch deinen Login nicht prüfen.

Grüße
Laubiei


----------

